# The Ultimate Question



## Kaygee (Jun 8, 2012)

This is a common question and it may already exist on these forums somewhere. But I would like to start the topic again anyway, if it does exist.

The ultimate question:
What does being a black belt mean?

Well, to the outside person, I think it means that you could kick some ***, if you needed to. To them, it signifies the end of martial arts....the top of the ladder.

When I first started doing Tae Kwon Do, I wanted to be black belt because it meant that you've learned everything.
I only stayed with Tae Kwon Do for a month though.

When I went to my current Tang Soo Do school, I asked the instructor where all the black belts were. He told me there were six on the floor right now. I said I only see blue belts. He laughed and told me about the whole meaning about the midnight blue belt vs the black belt. At first, I was like, "that's weird and maybe this isn't for me, because I want a black belt". To which my instructor replied "I will give you $8.50....go down to the Martial Arts store and buy one for yourself".

It was at that very moment that I realized that a belt color means absolutely nothing. It is a great way to track progress and a good motivator, but in reality, it is just a piece of cloth. And in all honesty, I love the whole philosophy of using the midnight blue belt in place of the black belt.

After my first day, I was handed a terminology sheet.....while looking at it while home after the first class, all gitty and filled with excitement of being a white belt,  I realized that for black belt, you needed to complete an essay, while answering a slew of questions.

One of those questions are "What does being a black belt mean?
At that point, I thought that I had it all figured out. Being a black belt meant that I have learned everything that the martial art provided.

After training for about 6 months, I started to notice that a lot of students who received their black belts quit nearly the next day. I guess that was their accomplishment or goal.

I started thinking to myself again, how would I answer that question.....what does being a black belt mean? At that point of my training, I thought that being a black belt was knowing all of the forms and one steps and self defenses and terminology. 

Another 6 months went by, and I started to think differently again......what does being a black belt mean? Well, now I was thinking that it meant that I had to be flawless, that every form and move must be executed in a manner that is perfect.

Another 6 months went by.....again, I asked myself, what does being a black belt mean? I was seeing some students receive their black belts that did not execute their forms or moves anywhere near as well as I do, or the other black belts did, so I started thinking that it was just a color of a belt to signify progression of time that a student has trained.

Here we are, 6 months later, and again, my answer to this question has changed. What does being a black belt mean?
It means that I have mastered the basics and I can finally start to learn the art of Tang Soo Do.

Who knows what my answer will be a year from now. I find it fascinating that such a simple question can bear so many answers as you travel down the martial arts road.

Thought? Comments? I'd love to get a good discussion going.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 8, 2012)

The ones that had belt changes didn't last much passed black because they were looking for all the wrong reasons. The road to black belt changes us physically, it gives us a sense of security, it gives us a conversational topic with friends, gets us a certain amount of respect, but,
unless it changes us inwardly in our out look on life, helps us in the way we interact with all people, gives us an inward quality that stands out, and makes us different, matures us in ways that are hard to explain, then, when we are old, we will have wasted a life time on things that old age steals.
There are two perspectives, one looking forward, and mine, as I look back.
Do it for all the right reasons, with the right Sensei, that has all the qualities of a good trustworthy person that wants to build these qualities in their students, and a teacher that you can look up to.........


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 8, 2012)

The answer to the ultimate question is of course 42


----------



## Kaygee (Jun 8, 2012)

seasoned said:


> The ones that had belt changes didn't last much passed black because they were looking for all the wrong reasons. The road to black belt changes us physically, it gives us a sense of security, it gives us a conversational topic with friends, gets us a certain amount of respect, but,
> unless it changes us inwardly in our out look on life, helps us in the way we interact with all people, gives us an inward quality that stands out, and makes us different, matures us in ways that are hard to explain, then, when we are old, we will have wasted a life time on things that old age steals.
> There are two perspectives, one looking forward, and mine, as I look back.
> Do it for all the right reasons, with the right Sensei, that has all the qualities of a good trustworthy person that wants to build these qualities in their students, and a teacher that you can look up to.........



I agree! Tang Soo Do has changed my life. I used to have issues with dwelling on things that happened in the past.....I wouldn't let it go. One day I was doing one of my forms and I messed up a move. I then wound up messing the rest of the form up after that. My master asked me why I had such an angry look on my face. I told him because I messed up the one part of the form. He said, yeah, you did....and then you messed up the rest of the form because of that. He told me that a form is like life....if you mess up a part of it, do not let it ruin the rest of your form, because it is in the past and there is nothing we can do about the past...but we can prevent it from ruining our future.

It is the things like this that make me keep coming back now! My perspective on the art has changed dramatically over the past two years!


----------



## Cyriacus (Jun 8, 2012)

A Black Belt means Youve been doing it for long enough to be wearing a Black Belt.
The rest comes down to the standards of the School. Not the Belt.


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Jun 9, 2012)

I've said it before and I'm sticking with it...black belt is the beginning of your training. I know and acknowledge that my almost 3 years of tkd experience is nothing compared to the experience of some of the members here, but I have learned enough to know that every lesson is a learning opportunity, and the second you think you've learned it all - you're done.  I talked to a guy the other day who "said" he had trained for over 20 years, but no longer trained at a dojang, because he "doesn't need to"...all I know, is I felt really sorry for him...as others here have said, without a guide to help you and correct you when necessary, how do you move forward? It's impossible really...I have learned so much in the past 3 years, about perseverance, discipline, humility, technique, (this list goes on quite a  ways!! ) - but I think you get the idea!  Every test, class, tournament is just another step on the journey...the black belt is part of that journey, but not the only part..

***bows***   Kris


----------



## Jenna (Jun 9, 2012)

Ken Morgan said:


> The answer to the ultimate question is of course 42



.. I think you might have miscalculated Ken? Have you factored the Sharnhorst effect when calculating for the speed of light? It is a common oversight.. so 42 +/- 0.1 might be the more accurate answer to the Ultimate Question.


----------



## rlobrecht (Jun 9, 2012)

Ken Morgan said:


> The answer to the ultimate question is of course 42



Of course it is.


----------



## kitkatninja (Jun 10, 2012)

In my opinion, gaining the first dan grade (whether it's the black belt or blue belt), means and symbolises that you've met the mental (including the maturity), physical (including learnt the basics) and (depending on the club/association) spiritual requirements laid out by the awarding body.  And that you're ready to continue to learn...


----------



## Manny (Jun 14, 2012)

It's my black belt a simple piece of cloth??? NO. My black belt represnts to me a lot of things like: a) Represnts honest work,sweat,pain,blood,laughter,comitment,hard work,polite,etc. b) it represents an achievement and imporovement of myself. c) it represnts character, loyalty, a true heart and soul. d) it represents the begining of the trip.

For all these matters my black belt has never been washed, it has a ton of good things on it, and no matter it cost me $10.00 back in 1987 (when I recieve my fisth black belt) or $135.00 for me new eosin panther satin black belt I got for my second dan.

For me my black belt means one of the best achievemts or goals I have succed in my life.

Manny


----------



## OldKarateGuy (Jun 30, 2012)

I think there are several different layers to an answer, re: what does a black belt mean? First, across most systems, I think a black belt holder (or blue belt, whatever, 1st dan) is one who can react to an attack instinctively and without hesitation. Second, every organization propagates standards for promotion; so black belt means certain basic techniques demonstrated, knowing a list of kata/hyung, etc. Finally, as others have said, a 1st dan means one is ready to start learning. A 1st degree black belt is much closer to brown belt (blue belt, purple, whatever last colored level may be) that to 2nd degree black belt. In my current organization, journey from white to black is about 3 1/2 or 4 years with regular training and average performance. Then, 1st dan to 2nd dan is about 2 years and change. 2nd dan to 3rd dan is a minimum of 3 years, and so forth. I think this is common, so 1st dan to 2nd is almost as much time as zero to hero. 
And, of course, black belt means sticking it out, being sore and bruised and tired, maybe even being bored sometimes (e.g. performing an early form for about the 1,000th time), and persevering. I have noticed over the years that students who get their first black belt usually make a big jump in technique right away. They look in the mirror, see themelves as black belts, and suddenly that self-identification makes their karate better. Maybe it's self-confidence, maybe it's pride, but I think I was the same. I can remember seeing myself in my new black belt for the first time, and I went harder and faster and longer, because I was acting like I thought a black belt should act.


----------



## yaxomoxay (Jul 5, 2012)

I am not a BB yet, however I am understanding that a black belt simply means that I will continue to bow when I enter the dojan the same way I did at the beginning of my first lesson and Iwill continue to bow when I exit the dojan the same way I will do on the inevitable very last class of my life.


----------

